# My New Bulb. Elizabeth Ann Buckleberry



## pappipaph (Nov 1, 2009)

http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/?action=view&current=securedownload.jpg


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 1, 2009)

cool Bulbo!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes, very cool.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 1, 2009)

:clap::clap: I sure do like Lizzy! Mine didn't bloom this year, too much cloudy weather!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 2, 2009)

nice blooms!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazing!


----------

